# my doberman



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

RIP my beautiful doberman (Sofie) we are going to miss you so much, you were loved with all our heart and soul. The house is so empty without you.
http://i43.tinypic.com/nyadmf.jpg


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

rita1 said:


> RIP my beautiful doberman (Sofie) we are going to miss you so much, you were loved with all our heart and soul. The house is so empty without you.
> http://i43.tinypic.com/nyadmf.jpg


Nothing like loosing a dog (animal wise) they are your best friends. So sorry for your loss I know how you are feeling :grouphug:

Chin up


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Hope your ok. Rip sofie


----------



## budflower (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor him. RIP.


----------



## nok1888 (Sep 17, 2010)

R.I.P Sofie, it's so hard when you lose a best friend


-------------------------------------------
2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Only just seen this - Sorry for your loss - RIP Sofie x


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

thank you for your kind words, my other little dog was missing her best mate they had been together for almost 10 years.
http://i41.tinypic.com/lhb8p.jpg
she has had lots of extra fuss and love.


----------

